# Embarc Whistler Ski Availability



## echino (Jun 6, 2019)

I am considering purchasing resale Embarc points for the purpose of booking during high season or holidays. Is it a good/bad idea? How easy/hard is it to reserve the peak ski demand time in 1br/2br in Whistler?


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 6, 2019)

Just did a search for Jan to Feb 2020---fair amount of availability throughout except Feb17 to Mar5 which seems a little sparse. 
I live in Vancouver too, been member since 1968, so if you need some answers re Embarc, welcome to email/pmail me.

Angela


----------



## echino (Jun 6, 2019)

So February long weekend is not available. How about Christmas / New Years, or the second half of March when BC schools are on spring break? If those are not available now, was it easy or difficult to reserve when inventory was first released? I am most interested in the New Years. Should I buy Embarc points with a realistic expectation to reserve New Years in 1br or 2br in Whistler every time? Or is it a recipe for disappointment?


----------



## middleoforchid (Jun 7, 2019)

Looking at it now, availability from Jan1-10 is all broken up with only 1 or 2 days left for all accommodations.
Members usually will book 11 months out for "holiday" periods esp.during X'mas and New Years. I have always booked Feb/March in Zihuatenejo and there is never a problem and that is considered a high season in Mexico.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jun 7, 2019)

most all point based TS do not have 3-4 nights stays available during the highest demand because people reserve a whole week ( at least 6 nights) during the peak seasons. If you want to stay during the xmas - new years at whistler you should be able to reserve 6 nights at 11 months out  but 3-4 nights will not be likely since you can't make that reservation till 6 months out.


----------

